# Longy 12.6.13



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

I hate it when you get some time off just before the long weekend and all the boat traffic, wake at 3am, get to the ramp at 4:30am and the surge is too powerful to launch so you have to go home again. Kingsgrove-Longy-Kingsgrove bleh.
I hate it when all sorts of commitments mean you can't get on the water during a long weekend. Not once. 
I hate it when Tuesday after the long weekend is a fishing opportunity, you wake at 3am, get ready, scoff coffee and an apple and open the garage door to pea soup fog. WTF, back to bed again. Toss and turn on the caffeine high until real morning. Sigh.
I love it when the next morning (today, hooray!) comes around and you do it all again, meet Gary at the ramp at 04:30, on the water by 5:10am, first bite before first light. Yeehah!
















Taken on a 5inch white snapback minnow, 2/0TT XH 1/4oz jighead.

Then I can't believe it when the second comes aboard about half an hour later on the same combo.









Then a baby on a squid strip, released without a photo.

Then went looking for Gary - my radio was unusable on account of low battery the whole morning.









My squid strip gets eaten under a boil while I'm chewing the fat with Gary and the trifecta is complete.


















Went looking for rats for nix. Pleasant paddle home and very easy landing. Some trailer trouble on the way home which led to a visit to the local Mitre 10 for an XOS spanner and crowbar. I couldn't believe my luck as there happened to be a "closing today take 50% off everything sale". Stocked up on all sorts of tools I'll probably never need but a nice way to end the morning nevertheless. Umm, trailer will need more than crowbar and spanner love so am going to get some yak carriers for the roof racks until she's repaired. Pity they don't sell yak carriers at Mitre 10.


----------



## WhipperSnapper (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm very jealous! I haven't caught a decent snapper in a while. Good report, great session!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Good to see you finally got out on the water and scored a few snaps. Certainly makes it all worthwhile. I imagine it was pretty cold.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys, I've been very blessed lately with the snapper, probably because I'm applying Queensland tactics learnt from a certain Beekeeper. I still suck at kingfish though I've just realised I've been fishing with too light a drag setting. I used the higher drag (3kg) yesterday and the hits on my 12lb braid/20lb leader had my 575 rocking and rolling but not tipping and the knots held twice. I'm now very keen to find some kingfish to play with but realistically this might have to wait until next season.

I love the cold and dark Chris, I layer up with the right clothing and just stick my feet in the water to warm up - it's still 20 degree water here.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Pink looks so good on green Jim.
I'll give it a shot next week.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Red king Jim. 

Good for feeding the habit, and your massive tribe.  Is that a bagout in NSW? (four here .. in possession)


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Nah Trev, we're allowed 5 but I think 3 this size is enough for me and the tribe, it seems a shame to freeze fish for later so any more would have been released. I've frozen the frames and will make stock with them one day so nothing is wasted.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Persistence was what the Doctor ordered... and look what it got...lovely pinkies for the tribal feast! 

Cheers Jim... Jimbo


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

First impression just from looking at the photos is Bbrrr!!


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Jim is certainly a snapper magnet. My limited attention span had me calling the water where Jim was fishing dead. I fell to sleep and woke in the morning with the lingering dream of kingies so I headed out wide. Trolled all over the reef for a small trev and that was it. Despite the snub I really got into paddling the Stealth around with no wind and swell and a dry arse for a change. Fab morning. Glad the green eyed girl survived the trailer roll Jim. Practicing trailer re-entry technique?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I think we need to hear more about the trailer Jim ??????


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

I did find a small scuff mark on the Other Woman's side today as I practiced loading her onto my new rhino hydroglide-imitation yak carrier but that carbon fibre stuff is tougher than I thought. 90% of the mark is gone after some spit and rub treatment, well kiss first then spit and rub to be honest.

Kerry the following tow TOW led to the crowbar/spanner treatment I mentioned: I was turning right at a major intersection where 2 lanes turn right. I was in the right lane nearest the median strip and half way around when the guy next to me crossed into my lane and forced me to veer right. The right trailer wheel clipped the strip and I stopped, transfixed by the slow motion trailer roll unfolding in my rear view mirror. The trailer ended up on it's side, Other Woman down but held tight by the Kanulock steel reinforced straps I'd just used for the first time that morning after Gary put me onto them (thanks Gary!). 3 good Samaritans and I righted the trailer by hand and adrenaline in the pouring rain. I tried to take the cup off the ball but it was jammed, the trailer bar twisted. No damage to the car, I hardly even felt a bump as it went over (thanks Q7!). Anyway eventually got home after some creative problem solving - had to cancel work, lucky I have an understanding boss  - and you know the rest. I opened the trailer door and only a few jigheads had fallen out of a container, apart from that nothing happened. I've located a trailer repair mob in Caringbah that look good and when I get a chance I'll get the trailer fixed. Meanwhile nothing's going to keep me off the water so next weather window opportunity and I'll be out there. Only thing is I need to get my sharkshield off Gary, he texted me later that evening wondering how the hell my sharkshield had gotten into his boot and to tell you the truth I have no friggin idea. Bloody strange day all in all, but all good!

Oh and my eldest son became House Captain for year 12, I got a woodfired oven, and my wife has booked a table at Sake for my birthday today, so I'm amazingly blessed and may even get lucky ;-)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

TOW WOW, that is a bummer Jim, glad you and the other woman are okay and still able to fish together, although the snapper population were looking for a better result when they paid the guy.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

What a top session. All that hatin for nothing in the end. Though it makes the next fish all that much sweeter. 
Nothing like taking some homegrown tactics and applying them in a new area with success. Great stuff Jim.


----------

